# American Kenpo Schools in Georgia



## Bill Smith

Does anyone know of any American Kenpo schools in the Augusta (Richmond Co.) or Martinez/Evans (Columbia Co.) areas in Georgia? I'm going on vacation there for a few weeks and house hunting there too.

Any information would be great.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------



## Mark Weiser

*School Name*:Robert Ray Kenpo Karate *Address*:2164 Fountain Square 
Snellville, GA 30078-3196 *Phone*:770-979-6900 *Head Instructor /* *Rank*:Robert Ray, 6th Deg. Black Belt *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo *Associations*:IKKA, CKF, US Martial Arts Assoc. *Description*:Mr. Ray teaches the complete Ed Parker Kenpo curriculum, as it was being taught at the time of Mr. Parker's death in 1990. We are the only professional school in Metro Atlanta under the Richard "Huk" Planas / Lee Wedlake (8th Degree) lineage. Originally trained in Tae Kwon Do (1972-79), Mr. Ray has 27 years experience in Martial Arts, including extensive tournament experience and training in both the Tracy Kenpo system and Ed Parker Kenpo.*Website*:Robert Ray Kenpo Karate

*School Name*:Thousand Dragon's Kenpo *Address*: 
121 Jeanine Way  Augusta, GA 30909 Phone:706-667-8542 *Head Instructor /* *Rank*:Kenny Gonzalez, 1st Deg. Black Belt *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo *Associations*:CKF *Description*:A direct student of Mr. Lee Wedlake, Jr. 

*School Name*:American Kenpo Karate of Georgia *Address*:995 Hawthorne Ave. Athens, GA 30606 *Phone*:706-546-8851 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Tim Kinney *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo *Associations*:AKTS *Email* *Address*:Mr. Kinney

*School Name*:Keith Mathews Kenpo Karate *Address*:7850 Cumming Hwy, Suite 300 Canton, GA 30115 *Phone*:678-493-3810 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Keith Mathews *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo, American sport Karate *Description*:A "different" approach to Karate.*Website*:Keith Mathews Karate

*School Name*:Tracy's Kenpo Karate *Address*O Box 2111
Mableton, GA 30126 *Phone*:404-456-0015 *Head Instructor / Rank*edro Bennett *Style*:Tracy's  *Kenpo Associations*:Tracy's Karate *Description*:Serving Metro Atlanta *Website*:Mr. Bennett's School

*School Name*:Jade Tiger's School of Self-Defense *Address*:153 S. Liberty St.Waynesboro, GA 30830 *Phone*:706-799-4604 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Tyrone L. Tablada *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Chinese Kenpo, Escrima, Jui-Jitsu, Chuan Fa *Associations*:North Carolina Kenpo Alliance, BKF, Chinese Kenpo Association *Description*:We offer authentic self-defense training based on 23 years of Martial Arts Experience and 10 years of Military Service. We foster a family environment based on hard work and discipline. We are located in The Body Right Fitness Center and offer 3000 sq. ft. to train in.* E-Mail*:Mr. Tablada *Website*:Jade Tiger's Website

*School Name*:Willow Way Kenpo *Address*:409 Bourne St. 
Smyrna, GA or 4486 Calumet Dr. Kennesaw, GA *Phone*:404-975-8301 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Bart Mitcham *Style*:Tracy's  *Kenpo Associations*:Tracy's Karate

*School Name*:Eastern Kenpo Karate Society *Address*: 
P.O. Box 38 Milledgeville, GA 31061 *Phone*:912-452-5883 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Brint Berry, 6th Deg. Black Belt *Style*:Ed Parker's American *Kenpo Associations*:UKKA, AKKS, UKKF, IKKI, WKKA

*School Name*:American Kenpo Karate Productions, Inc.*Address*: 
2241 Idlewood Rd. Tucker, GA 30084 *Phone*:770-493-8970 Head *Instructor / Rank*:Robert Quinn, 4th Deg. Kenpo / 5th Deg. Arnis *Style*:Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Remy Presas' *ArnisAssociations*:AKKS, *IMAF Description*:I received my 3rd degree from Master Parker in 1988 and after his passing was promoted to 4th under the WKKA organization. I'm a first generation student of Grandmaster Remy Presas and presently hold the highest rank in the southeast in Mr.Presas's organization.

*School Name*:Jim Thompson's Kenpo Camp *Address*:4413 Buchanan Hwy.
Dallas, GA 30132 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Jim Thompson *Style*:Ed Parker's American  *Kenpo Associations*:AKKS

*School Name*:Octagon Self Defense *Address*:1385 Highland Ridge Rd.
Smyrna, GA 30082 *Phone Number*:770-402-2394 *Head Instructor / Rank*:Tony Niebank


----------



## teej

Where did you get your info on the "Thousands Dragon Kenpo" in GA? Now it is very possible that there is more than one Kenny Gonzalez in Kenpo. However........

The last I heard Kenny Gonzalez was in the Tampa, FL area. This Kenny Gonzalez is not and never was a direct student of Lee Wedlake Jr. 

Years ago, this Gonzalez did attend a few weekend Kenpo seminars where Lee Wedlake was ONE of the instructors.

You can check Lee Wedlakes family tree and again, there is no Kenny Gonzalez listed anywhere. 

FYI,
Teej


----------



## Rick Wade

It looks like he got his information off of Kenpo Net
Under the studio net link
V/R

Rick English


----------



## teej

Looks like you are correct Mr. Wade. Be safe on your vacation and please give my regards to Saddam.

From my brief viewing of the KenpoNet school listings, it appears that some people submitted incorrect information obviously to legitimize themselves. Also, I saw some schools listed that have changed owners and some others that are no longer in business.

My best advice to Mr. Smith is to visit the schools in the area you will be in and ask a lot of questions and watch some classes. Go home and verify any lineage claims. You know all this already I am sure.

The school Mr. Weiser listed as Robert Ray Karate is no longer owned my Mr. Ray. The new owner, Rich LePage is a fine black belt. He has an excellent black belt staff. Rich is a black belt under Lee Wedlake Jr. A good group of people there and you will learn good Kenpo from them.

Yours in Kenpo, Teej


----------



## Rick Wade

Thank You very much.  The beach here is great but the water isn't.... well there is no water.  And there isn't any beer here either, that whole Muslim thing and respecting their culture.  Sometimes it's tough being respectful.  Anyway back to the topic.  

I have always had luck going and talking to other MAist in the area visit the school explain the situation and then ask for a referral.  I pretty much know all of the instructors in my area not just the Kenpoist and I know who is good and who is not.  If someone comes to me and says hey I LOVE TKD (lol) and I just moved here can you recommend an instructor I will tell him who I think is good in the area and then offer him a week or two of free Kenpo classes (well we don't charge for classes anyway but that is besides the point).  But the point is if he or she is really interested in TKD that is where they will go, If they are open to any style and see what you have to offer is effective them you have yourself a brand new dedicated student.  just my 2 cents.  

P.S.  Kenny Gonzalez isn't teaching in Georgia anymore he is is Tampa Florida.

V/R

Rick


----------

